# Cuts Like a Laser, Excellent Features



## WhattheChuck (Aug 26, 2008)

Great review-basically has all the upgrades I've done to my 1947 Rockwell Delta saw-and the price comes out to be about the same at $1049. Plus the guides are better.

Thanks!


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

That is a great review, with nice pics and explanations. I like my old Grizzly, but I think I would like your saw even better, particularly the ceramic guides.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Great review Willie! I've been waiting to write a review on my 1412 until I had a year under my belt with it (10 months now.) All I can say is I couldn't be happier with my decision. But I should add that I also would give their Resaw King blade 5 stars.

Looking forward to your blog.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you have any feedback/observations of effectiveness of dust collection (what do you use) . I have a Rikon 10-325 & while it's a good saw, I really haven't been happy with that issue.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> Do you have any feedback/observations of effectiveness of dust collection (what do you use) . I have a Rikon 10-325 & while it s a good saw, I really haven t been happy with that issue.
> 
> - wncguy


I have done quite a lot of work with custom bandsaw dust collection modifications on previous saws. I can usually collect almost all the dust with modifications, save for a sprinkling of dust that falls on the cast iron table. With the stock setup on the 1412 it is really quite effective (2hp full size cyclone with 6" to 4" pipe at the tool). I'll be adding a blog on DC mods specific to the 1412, and I'll add a link to the review when the blog is done. I thought two ports would be required, but the single 4" port on the 1412 seems to do just fine.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

The best thing I've done to my 14 Twelve was replace the guides with Carter micro adjust guides. The ceramic guides were a huge headache.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

This has been reviewed by others three times (same machine but different name…something to work on lumberjocks). Here is my brief review.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/4369

This is a great and detailed review on a recent build. Glad to hear they are keeping up the quality.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

> This has been reviewed by others three times (same machine but different name…something to work on lumberjocks). Here is my brief review.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/4369
> 
> ...


The more reviews the better IMO.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm with Drew.


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

> The more reviews the better IMO.
> 
> - Drew


Agreed. My complaint is that they are hard to find when different names are used for the same machine.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

I have the Laguna 14SUV and like it overall. It looks like you have the same blade guide system. One problem I have is adjusting the blade guides. When putting in a new blade, tightening down the screw in front of each guide to adjust its distance from the blade always cause the guide to move unless you really hold the guide itself tight. But, even then it almost always moves making accurate placement of the guard exceedingly difficult. Have you figured out any tricks to do this?

Which blade are you using?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> I have the Laguna 14SUV and like it overall. It looks like you have the same blade guide system. One problem I have is adjusting the blade guides. When putting in a new blade, tightening down the screw in front of each guide to adjust its distance from the blade always cause the guide to move unless you really hold the guide itself tight. But, even then it almost always moves making accurate placement of the guard exceedingly difficult. Have you figured out any tricks to do this?
> 
> Which blade are you using?
> 
> - iminmyshop


At first it seems like the guides have too much freedom of movement when setting them, but as you get the hang of it, it really is a brilliant system.

The trick is to tighten the thrust guide first. Then do the last three knobs all at once. Pinch the guides lightly to the blade and begin tightening the knobs. Basically the blade is the boss, and the guides just go right where the blade says.

Of course you need to tension and track the blade before setting the guides.

I use the Laguna Proforce blades and Resaw King. Look for an upcoming blog specially on the Resaw King. It will pop up in my blog series on the 1412 bandsaw.

Good luck with it!


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

I must'of got a lemon. I've whined about various things on my 1412 over the years-blades guides, broken / mismanufactured rack & pinon… Glad you like yours


----------

